# Motorhome accessory shops in Normandy ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi there,

need to pick up a few odds and sods, anyone know of a place in Normandy that stocks MH Accessories. I am also particulary after a set of HEOSafe door locks, again anyone know where I can get these from in France ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Both Masters and Narbonne Accessoires have a chain of accessory shops.

Both have places in Caen and Rouen.

Masters-Caen Ouest (Horizon, Caen)
Sortie 48 de l'Autoroute A84
Caen-Mont St Michel
13 Rue Bel Air
14790 VERSON Tel 02 31 26 72 06

Narbonne Accessoires- Caen-Carpiquet
Rue de Bellevue Z.I. Est No. 5
14650 CARPIQUET Tel 02 31 26 01 15

From the map it is shown as just off the Autoroute A13 Sortie CARPIQUET
It is the opposite side of the Autoroute to a Cora hyper.
Near the St Lo road.

Masters Rouen Est (Horizon)
1, Rue d'Anjou. Rd Point Hotel Formula !
76240 MESNIL-ESNARD Tel 02 35 79 84 50
www.masters-france.com

Narbonne Accessoires Mesnil-Esnard
Rue d'Anjou - Z.A.C. du Champ Cornu
76240 MESNIL ESNARD Tel 02 35 79 88 98
http://www.narbonneaccessoires.fr/info/

Take N14 SE from Rouen centre towards the airport.
At a roundabout turn north on to D138 (there is a Campanile on that roundabout)
There is an Industrial zone on the left off the next roundabout.

Hope this helps. Haven't had time to look in the catalogue for the door locks you mentioned.

Never been to any of these places so can't vouch.
I have a spare Narbonne Accessoires catalogue if useful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

Theres a Destinea dealership/accesory shop at Benouville, midway between Caen and Quistreham(ferryport) on the side of the D514. They also have a small Aire de service (5 vans).

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

David

May I suggest that when you get to France you pick up a copy of CAMPING-CAR MAGAZINE. 4.5 Euros
It has full page adverts for such as Narbonne Accessoires and Masters but also a section running to 20 page which advertises manufacturers and dealers listed by department. These are small ads in 5 columns.

It will enable you to search for a dealer etc by dept if you need one.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's also Destinea in Rouen 02 35 79 90 60
www.destinea.com

and
Opale Evasion on the airport at Le Touquet.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

do narbonne have a website Gillian ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Tut. Tut.

I refer to the one I sent earlier. (Thu May 27, 2004 4:41 pm) 

But here it is again:

http://www.narbonneaccessoires.fr/info/


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> .................,I am also particulary after a set of HEOSafe door locks, again anyone know where I can get these from in France ?


Not the answer to your question but you can get them in England from:
Essanjay Motorhomes
Unit 2, Sovereign Business Park
48 Willis way. Poole, Dorset. BH15 3TB
Tel: 01202 683608

The website is complete with pictures of both the keyed and keyless version.

http://essanjay.co.uk/


----------

